# CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. September 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. September 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

12€ Aufpreis ... rentiert sich das?


----------



## ck.Marvin (15. September 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wäre die Eigenschaften des Kühlers jetzt verbessert worden mit eurer Hilfe, dann könnte ich das ja noch verstehen. Aber einen eh schon guten Kühler nur mit anderen Lüftern anbieten und diesen dann eine PCGH-Edition nennen ist für mich ein NO GO.


----------



## xTc (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Der Fokus liegt hier nicht auf der Kühlleistung, sondern auf der Lautstärke.

Mit zwei 800 U/Min. Lüftern ist das Teil wesentlich angenehmer als mit einem 1.600 U/Min. Lüfter.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wenn man gern bastelt könnte man den stock mit nen wiederstand drosseln(sollte man löten können) und auf der Hinterseite diesen verbauen: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm,  900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A)
Nur die Klammern kosten leider auch was, schätz mal ~ 3 euro sind ma bei 9 euro für die Variante.
Nur bei uns in Österreich is es wurscht welche Variante man nimmt weil beide kosten jeweils 45 euro, also von daher net ineressant


----------



## Berserkervmax (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Jedes MB kann Lüfter regeln.
Mit Speddfan kann man auch fast jeden MB regeln.
Wozu dann einen anderen Lüfter?
Mit Speedfan Drehzal begrenzen und fertig....


----------



## debalz (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Na ja, vielleicht gibts Leute die sich nicht großartig mit Hardware auseinandersetzen (wollen) und einfach einen sehr leisen CPU-Kühler möchten, dann sagt der Händler: hier bitte, damit werden sie geholfen...
Die gleiche Diskussion gabs ja schon beim Mugen 2


----------



## razzor1984 (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Jedes MB kann Lüfter regeln.
> Mit Speddfan kann man auch fast jeden MB regeln.
> .



Wenn man nix einstellen will sonder anstecken und thats it is ne variante mit wiederstand relativ billlig kosten < 1 euro und hab ne fixe drezahl die auch fix bleibt


----------



## n3rd (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Da kauf ich mir lieber nen HR-02 Macho für 35€ als 10 € teueren und schwächeren Kühler!
Das kann man definitiv besser machen Jungs.... + nicht wirklich PCGH - Edition auf Grund von 2 Aufkleber!.. lol... 
Wäre es lackiert.... oder des gleichen ... denn ok... aber das ....


----------



## Patentblau V (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich finde das in Ordnung. Wie bereits geschrieben hat nicht jeder Lust großartig rumzubasteln. So bekommt er eine gute und abgestimmte Lösung aus einer Hand.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe oben, die Testwerte sind jedenfalls sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass die PCGH-Edition kaum hörbar ist und der Kühler im Originalzustand unglaublich laut ist.


----------



## ReKoR (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn man nix einstellen will sonder anstecken und thats it is ne variante mit wiederstand relativ billlig kosten < 1 euro und hab ne fixe drezahl die auch fix bleibt


 
Und dann fängt dein PC Feuer und hast die 100-fachen Kosten als wenn du den Aufpreis zur PCGH-Edition gezahlt hättest. Wenn du den Lüfter mit 7V laufen lassen willst, müssen am Widerstand 5V abfallen. Bei dem angegeben Strom von 0,2A haben wir eine Verlustleistung von 1W. Der normale (Kohle)Widerstand kann aber nur 1/4W ab 

Entweder ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen/selberlöten (ohne Widerstand, sondern Transistor o. MOS-FET), direkt an 5V klemmen, 7V über 12V und 5V generieren oder PCGH-Edition kaufen


----------



## n3ts4k (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

@PCGH daniel: Also den standard Lüfter als unglaublich laut zu bezeichnen ist auch schon frech. Habe den Mugen3 und er ist noch nie über 1200 RpM gegangen und dümpelt im idle so bei 900 rum (ohne extra einstellungen via speedfan o. ä.). Klar ist er ohne andere nebengeräusche hörbar, aber das ist meine GraKa auch


----------



## razzor1984 (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



ReKoR schrieb:


> Und dann fängt dein PC Feuer und hast die 100-fachen Kosten als wenn du den Aufpreis zur PCGH-Edition gezahlt hättest. Wenn du den Lüfter mit 7V laufen lassen willst, müssen am Widerstand 5V abfallen. Bei dem angegeben Strom von 0,2A haben wir eine Verlustleistung von 1W. Der normale (Kohle)Widerstand kann aber nur 1/4W ab
> 
> Entweder ne Lüftersteuerung kaufen/selberlöten (ohne Widerstand, sondern Transistor o. MOS-FET), direkt an 5V klemmen, 7V über 12V und 5V generieren oder PCGH-Edition kaufen


 
Es gibt mehrer Möglichkeiten wie man diese Prob lösen kann, ich gebe dir recht mit einen normalen Kohlewiderstand wird man sicher nicht die gewünscht Drehzhal erreichen aber ich habe ich keinen der Posts etwas von einen Kohlewiderstand erwähnt  Wenn man das ganze realisieren möchte wäre ein Keramikwiderstand eine Option der schafft weit aus mehr - kosten liegen bei 82 cent 
Die weit aus eleganter Rangehensweise ist naturlich mittel Transistoren/Mostfetts weil du faktisch keine Verlustleistung produziert (aber das hattest du bereits eh erwähnt) wer nicht basteln will für den gibts dann auch noch diese Lösung Lüfter Adapterkabel, InLine, 12V auf 7V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Im ganzen ist die Pc Kühler edition sicherlich bedingt durch den leisen Betrieb ihr Geld wert(wird vl noch fallen) nur ich weiß nicht wie sich die TEMPs bei ner CPU mit 125Watt/TDP verhalten, weil ein 2500K ist thermisch ehr ein leise treter (non OC)


----------



## n3ts4k (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

@razzor: ich habe den mugen auf meinem phenom II x6 1090t sitzen und traumtemps ( idle unter 35° und 40-50 unter last)


----------



## razzor1984 (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Schon den offset dabei 15 grad + auf die core Werte  oder die temps von der MB diode ??? (Wenn nur last temps - sind die einzigen aussagekräftigen )


----------



## -Shorty- (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrer Möglichkeiten wie man diese Prob lösen kann, ich gebe dir recht mit einen normalen Kohlewiderstand wird man sicher nicht die gewünscht Drehzhal erreichen aber ich habe ich keinen der Posts etwas von einen Kohlewiderstand erwähnt  Wenn man das ganze realisieren möchte wäre ein Keramikwiderstand eine Option der schafft weit aus mehr - kosten liegen bei 82 cent
> Die weit aus eleganter Rangehensweise ist naturlich mittel Transistoren/Mostfetts weil du faktisch keine Verlustleistung produziert (aber das hattest du bereits eh erwähnt) wer nicht basteln will für den gibts dann auch noch diese Lösung Lüfter Adapterkabel, InLine, 12V auf 7V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Im ganzen ist die Pc Kühler edition sicherlich bedingt durch den leisen Betrieb ihr Geld wert(wird vl noch fallen) nur ich weiß nicht wie sich die TEMPs bei ner CPU mit 125Watt/TDP verhalten, weil ein 2500K ist thermisch ehr ein leise treter (non OC)


 

Wieso sollte man mit einem Kohlewiderstand nicht auf die gewünschte Spannung kommen? 

Wie Lange das hält is doch ne ganz andere Frage...


@ Topic: Scheint auf alle Fälle ein gutes Bundle zu sein, verglichen mit den normalen Lüftern, vllt werd ich meinen Noctua doch nochmal ersetzen.
             Gibts hier im Forum nen Vergleich zwischen dem Mugen 3 und nem TR HR-02 Macho? 
MFG


----------



## n3ts4k (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

also die corewerte sind immer bei 15° plus 15, was auch in etwa durch die andere diode bestätigt wird


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Classisi (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hat man hier nicht einfach nur dem Nutzer die Wahl genommen, ob er es leise oder leistungsstark mag? Der Standardlüfter geht runter bis 300 U/min ist somit also leiser. Wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird dreht er bis 1600 U/min hoch. Wo liegt bitte der Vorteil des 800 U/min Lüfters? Das ein zweiter Lüfter keine/kaum Vorteile bringt haben doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen.


----------



## xTc (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Siehe oben, die Testwerte sind jedenfalls sehr gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass die PCGH-Edition kaum hörbar ist und der Kühler im Originalzustand unglaublich laut ist.


 
Angesichts der Lautstärke kann man den minimalen Anstieg der Temperatur verschmerzen. 




Classisi schrieb:


> Hat man hier nicht einfach nur dem Nutzer die Wahl genommen, ob er es leise oder leistungsstark mag? Der Standardlüfter geht runter bis 300 U/min ist somit also leiser. Wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird dreht er bis 1600 U/min hoch. Wo liegt bitte der Vorteil des 800 U/min Lüfters? Das ein zweiter Lüfter keine/kaum Vorteile bringt haben doch schon etliche Tests bewiesen.


 
Bei der niedrigen Drehzahl bringt der zweite Lüfter aber was. Und vorallem bricht der Mugen 3 mit nur 300 U/min extrem ein. Die gewählten 800 U/min sind von der Leistung durch zwei Lüfter ideal.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Jedes MB kann Lüfter regeln.


 Sag das mal meinem MSI 790 FX.
Wenn du da im BIOS 50% oder 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellst, kommt es oft vor das die Lüfter garnicht anlaufen (nichtmal die LED geht an) oder einfach stehen bleiben


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Scythe Mugen 3: Jetzt neu in der modifizierten PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Sag das mal meinem MSI 790 FX.
> Wenn du da im BIOS 50% oder 75% Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellst, kommt es oft vor das die Lüfter garnicht anlaufen (nichtmal die LED geht an) oder einfach stehen bleiben


 
Genau so ist es. Die PCGH-Edition ist einfach die beste Lösung Out-of-the-Box, also ohne im Mainboard etwas einstellen zu müssen und dann zu hoffen, dass es auch so funktioniert. Es sind ja Klammern für 2 Lüfter dabei, man kann also immer noch selbst entscheiden was für Lüfter man montiert, wenn man andere möchte.


----------

